# Where to Ride Gulf Shores, AL



## CFBlue

The family will be taking a trip to hang out at the beach for a week June 3-10 at Gulf Shores in Alabama. Im planning on taking the road bike to allow me to get away every once in a while (16 people going). anyone from the area recommend a route/routes or any club rides/gatherings that i should look into??? otherwise im just going to hop on the bike and get lost. thanks for any help!!!


Lee


----------



## deadlegs

There's a loop around Gulf State park; not too long but if you go around a few times you can add up some miles. Also, this loop seems to stay a couple degrees cooler than the beach roads and way less traffic.

A longer ride is 180, or W. Fort Morgan, to Fort Morgan and back. 

You can also get on 182 towards FL. The only hill I've found down there is the bridge on 182, just before the FL/AL state Line. If you cross the bridge 10 times each direction or something, you can hit a whopping 1000 ft elevation gain.

Anyway, hope this helps. My GF forces me to go every August. It's too hot and to flat for me!


----------



## CFBlue

thats the thing i knew it was going to be HOT and flat and windy but maybe it'll be enough to get away from the house! thanks for the info!


----------



## spookyload

Make sure you take a day to go over to Mobile and check out the USS Alabama. Worth the drive for sure. If you have kids, they will love it.


----------



## beaker

Being from Alabama, we go down there quite a bit. The state MS group holds its MS150 down there each year. I will check, I may have the cue sheet for you from last year's ride (~35 miler, 70+ miler). The routes take you out onto some of the county roads a ways back from the beach. What it lacks in elevation, it usually can make up for it with headwinds.

Gulf State park can be a fun ride with the family if they plan on joining you. Last time I was down there, I took a slow spin through the park on my way back. There are a number of places where, if you are lucky, you can sight one of the local gators in the water. Always a neat one for the kiddies.


----------



## eggshell

*I'll be there the same time...*

We've got a group going the same week. 3 cyclists' doing some riding in the mornings. Send me a private message if you want to meet up. We're staying at Beachclub. 12 adults and 10 kids all under 9...I may be riding the whole time!!


----------



## mr handy

i thought that gulf shores got wiped away when catrina hit. we used to spend a good deal of time on fort morgan. i would have thought that that island is gone. espishely knowing you could stand on some holes of kiva dunes and see the gulf and bay.


----------



## CFBlue

it's still there, maybe a lil altered and with different sand bars, but it's still there!


----------



## PJay

*check out Biophilia, near Elberta*

20 miles from Gulf Shores (59 at 182/beachfront) is Biophilia.
http://www.biophilia.net/
This place is a hidden gem. A couple bought this ranch land and is letting it revert back to wetlands. They do tours of the plants and animals there. It is awesome. They will show you carnivorous plants, and other cool stuff.

You just need to be bold enough to ride the local roads with the ******** to get there. You could ride up there one morn, do an hour tour with the Biophilia folks, then cruise back. The ride itself would not be scenic.

Tour Fort Morgan: from GS beach, 20 miles east on 180. The bay views are not very exciting, and this area is very rural. But a fair amt is shaded, and it is cool to see Fort Morgan, which is a civil war historic site. The roads won't have much traffic so you can cruise along in relative peace.
Look for Ft Morgan at:
http://www.800alabama.com/alabama-attractions/

You could also jump on the ferry and cross Mobile Bay - on the ferry, there is always wildlife incl porpoises to be seen. 

You could drive over to Pensacola, then on to Gulf Breeze (the actual town at the beach - people usually say Pensacola when they really mean this little town on the gulf). The drive would be abt 40 miles. From Gulf Breeze, you could cycle abt 18 miles east to the end of Navarre Island. This is probably the most uncrowded scenic beachfront ride you can get in the area.

Keep in mind that there will be tourist traffic anywhere you go. Also, it is very humid and the humidity will really deplete your energy.

Take some photos and give us a ride report!


----------



## CFBlue

been to the fort when i was a kid not really interested anymore, but the wildlife wetlands place seems interesting. i have family in pensacola so i might go to the naval base beach and ride there. will post pics in a few weeks when i return


----------

